# Eingabefelder von Excel Dateien auslesen



## Kanda Sorata (7. Apr 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte den Inhalt der Eingabefelder, mit denen ich die Zellenwerte ausrechnen auslesen (also nicht die Zellenwerte, sondern die Strings, mit denen die Zellen berechnet werden), habe mit Excel aber noch keine wirkliche Erfahrung. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit mit Java diese Strings auszulesen?
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Robat (7. Apr 2018)

Bspw. gibt es bei der Apache POI API eine Methode `getStringCellValue()` mit der du die Formel bekommen kannst.
Kannst dir die API ja mal anschauen.


----------

